# Nil value error on export



## kcapaldo (Dec 17, 2017)

Operating System: High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Classic 7.1

I've been slowly upgrading to Classic CC. I have 3 different catalogues. The two smaller ones converted without problems.

I have my archived large catalogue (134K photos) and it will not convert fully. I can open the catalogue. It will show one photo per folder in grid view. The other photos show blank. If I click on a photo, it will show it after some time.

When I try to export a photo, it gives the error: Unable to export. An internal error has occurred. ?:0 attempt to index a nil value.

Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## Saralynrd80 (Jan 11, 2018)

Same error here. I exported another group of images with no problem minutes ago.  Now selected a different group of photos and trying to export but get this error.

OS: Windows 10
Lightroom Version Classic 7


----------



## Saralynrd80 (Jan 11, 2018)

Saralynrd80 said:


> Same error here. I exported another group of images with no problem minutes ago.  Now selected a different group of photos and trying to export but get this error.
> 
> OS: Windows 10
> Lightroom Version Classic 7


I think I narrowed it down to one image that was causing my error.  I still don't know what the error is... but once I tried exporting the images in smaller groups rather than all 75 images at once, I was able to narrow it down to one problematic image.  Again, I still don't know why this image is causing this error.  But I'm glad to be able to export the rest of my images!  I will update if I find anything more on this.


----------



## Saralynrd80 (Jan 11, 2018)

Saralynrd80 said:


> I think I narrowed it down to one image that was causing my error.  I still don't know what the error is... but once I tried exporting the images in smaller groups rather than all 75 images at once, I was able to narrow it down to one problematic image.  Again, I still don't know why this image is causing this error.  But I'm glad to be able to export the rest of my images!  I will update if I find anything more on this.


I figured it out!  I went back to delete that image from lightroom (not from the disk) and found out there were actually 7 images that did not import correctly.  I went back to re- import them and everything works fine!  Easy fix!


----------



## clee01l (Jan 11, 2018)

Saralynrd80 said:


> I think I narrowed it down to one image that was causing my error. I still don't know what the error is... but


Is the original master image missing?  Is the image file damaged?


----------

